# Anyone Feel Like I do?



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Everyone here knows that I had gotten involved in rescuing and volunteering at the local shelter etc. I admit, I'm pretty decent and I got things done. I was always careful about which animals I let into my house as to not risk my pets' health etc and I took those which I could help without any major vet bills.

Anyway, when I got my allergy results, I had to stop all that and rehome my own pets except Annabel and Houdina. It really got to me as I am not working and this is a passion of mine. Me working outside the house is not possible for us at this moment and it really got to me.

Recently, with my health being much better and Mario being back, I thought maybe I could get back into it slowly... However, just mentionning it got Mario grumpy and I'd just get a direct "no". 

I know that the apartment is small but i also know that this is the worst time for kittens outdoors. I surfed through local ads as I always do and found an ad saying that 3 5-week old kittens were found in the garbage :nonono:Now the person who took them in called shelters and asked for help but all are refusing as they are way overcrowded. She said that she is unable to look after them and she was ready to put them back outside. :headsmackWth was I supposed to do??? She's bringing them to me tomorrow night...

Mario doesn't know...

So basically, how many of you are in the same position? And what do you do? Do you just tune out, stop looking, and go on with your lives? I don't know. I can't seem to bring myself not to help, not to want to save every animal that I know I CAN save...

Sorry for the long post... Just really depressed now... Lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> She's bringing them to me tomorrow night... Mario doesn't know...


I can hear it now...

"Honey! This box of kittens just flew at me out of nowhere! I opened the box from Fed-Ex and they just flew out and got into the apartment! I didn't know there were kittens in there!"

OR

Mario - "Honey? Why are there kittens all over the apartment?"

I know the feeling. I was going to foster against Will's wishes (until he saw a picture of Berry-Boo ). 

He keeps saying that once she's in her forever home, we're going to be a one-bunny family. Psshh... Keep dreamin' Will


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol yeah, I was wondering if I shouldn't just say that people got my address through others. Don't think he'll bite. Lmbo. 

This is usually how it goes... Though he might be more angry tomorrow though...

"You see Sophie, that's exactly why I say no. I allowed for ONE to come in yesterday and today you're bringing THREE in! It never ends! Are you seriously going to save every animal you come across?!"

"Those that need saving, yep!"

"I give up..."

:embarrassed:

And pfffffffffffffffffft Berry-Boo IS in her forever home


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> And pfffffffffffffffffft Berry-Boo IS in her forever home


I can't take of two cages AND a boyfriend! There are a few hamsters, birds and fish in there somewhere too. Not to mention the ongoing battle with the squirrels and the stupid inbred children in the adjacent lot. Long story. I need to get a REAL LIFE and JOB sometime soon 

If they would bond, I would have no problems keeping her.

Do you want her lol? I bet she'd fit in a standard Fed-Ex box  

(totally kidding!!!) 

(she's too big for the standard box)

:dude:


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol, I'm sure they have bigger boxes 

Sucks that they won't bond though :?Bunnies are so darn addictive aren't they?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh yeah. I told Will (whether he likes it or not) that I am going to always have buns in the house. I would like to do a mini-rescue, too. 

He just needs that better-paying job to buy me a house and make it so I never have to work again 

*bats eyelashes*


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 5, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> "You see Sophie, that's exactly why I say no. I allowed for ONE to come in yesterday and today you're bringing THREE in! It never ends! Are you seriously going to save every animal you come across?!"


I get the same darn thing every time :grumpy:. I always say that he doesn't get a say and that I can make my own decisions. He gets SOOOO angry, but gets over it. I was talking to him today about the foster girl rattie and he said, "Oh yeah, I forgot she was here". My small animals are in the animal room....which he never goes into.

Every time I say, "This is the last foster, I'm serious."....though, that is never the case. It always seems that I adopt them out and a couple days to a couple weeks later more get throw into my lap. I never intentionally go out looking for fosters, though. It is always that I know the person who knows a person or whatever.


Bleh....do what your heart tells you, Sophie. Hopefully Mario understands in the end?



ETA: The reason for me telling Ryan he doesn't get a say is that video games and music are his passion. Every time I turn around he spends $65 on a video game or buys the maps and stuff for those games. Animals are my passion. Yes, I love my own pets deeply and sometimes I think I should be buying them new toys and things instead of spending money on some unwanted pets that I take in...but my pets have a lot of toys and things already. Every one gets equal attention, no one is neglected. I know my limits and Ryan knows that now .


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I hear you Amy! I so wish I had a room like you! Hehe. My apartment is really small so yeah, that does pose a problem but you know, even if I have to have them in the laundry room, it's better than them ending up back on the street no?

I'm trying to do the right thing... I'm just really confused as to what the right thins is at this moment lol :?I admit that I am looking for situations in which I can help but even when I wasn't looking I had kittens and rabbits brought to me :?

I guess it's our destiny... Dun dun dun...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry, I just thought this was fitting 

I guess Mario is a cat... IRONY!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, just tell yourself (and Mario) that they are strictly fosters. If it were me, I would take them. Kittens on the street = kittens that grow up into cats = reproducing = more kittens on the streets.

It really helps Ryan when I remind him that they are only fosters.


Just beware of the dangers other cats can pose to your cat. They could have fleas, mites, leukemia, herpes, aids, ect. A local cat rescue foster mom (who I got my kitties from) told me when I took in a foster kitty to keep her completely separate from my cats until she was tested.


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 6, 2008)

They were seen by a vet and I've been told they got a dose of revolution so hopefully that is good. Always good to be careful though. I'm glad Houdina has all her shots.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 6, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> They were seen by a vet and I've been told they got a dose of revolution so hopefully that is good. Always good to be careful though. I'm glad Houdina has all her shots.



So did my boys, but I was told it was very important to keep them separate. I don't think shots prevent aids or herpes, do they?


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 6, 2008)

I just told him through msn cause he is working and it's my excuse for not facing him...

I can hear him typing angrily from here


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 6, 2008)

My problem is, I say I don't want anymore animals.. don't bring me anything.. dog, cat, horse, cow, goat, rabbit.. NOTHING.

We all know how that goes..

I married a vet... ya'll have seen the pics of the animals he's brought home to me..


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 6, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> I just told him through msn cause he is working and it's my excuse for not facing him...
> 
> I can hear him typing angrily from here



How did it go :??


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 6, 2008)

He's not really talking to me...


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 6, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> He's not really talking to me...



Ryan pulls that one, too . Gives ya the good old "short answers", haha! He will come around .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

At least he's not at home being grumpy. He might be calmed down by the time you get home 

I used to do that with my mom... Call up mom "Can I keep it?" Mom "%*#$&%#(%$&*!" *click*

She'd get home and wouldn't care by that point. I had a lot of messed up pets that way... (snapping turtle, snakes, almost a muskrat (couldn't get him in the box), frogs, snails, tadpoles, a Newfoundland dog (which mom promptly made me let go again), a mudpuppy (evil salamander from hell that live in lakes), and a lamprey. Oh yeah, there were some cottontails, chipmunks, gray squirrels, and baby birds in there, too. I only got yelled at for the Newfoundland lol

(Mom made me let the Newfie go again, this was probably a 100+ pound dog. We never saw him again, but since we lived near a lot of farms, it's probable that he just went home).
Maybe, if you're lucky, he'll see their faces and fall in love. :inlove:

Will and I have gotten into arguments about pets. He says "it's me or the pets" and I've told him to pack his bags. He grudgingly sat back down on the couch and finished our movie.


----------



## LadyOnslaught (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with you and others...it is hard and I feel the same way. Currently we have 10 pets. We started off with three when we met (2 cats and a dog). After moving from my mom's to my dad's and then our own apartment our dog didn't have a companion so we adopted another dog. He wasn't against it but agreed too. In April of this year I wanted a hamster but got a rabbit. In June I 'rescued' Morgan from my aunt. She has two kids and was going to get rid of him. I had to take him.Will said I could keep him as long as we didn't have babies...well we did. I want to keep them because I'm so scared of where they will end up but they're a lot of work. Will has said when we have more room he doesn't care what we have but where it's a small space. I got mad at him the other day because he doesn't want to keep the babies (and I see his point) but I'm so afraid they will end up in a bad situation.

I want to help too and although I am overwhelmed (especially with Morgan hurting his eye) I love them and feel 100% responsible for them. They are the only thing I have. Will has games and such but I don't have friends or a hobby.


----------



## LadyOnslaught (Nov 6, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> He's not really talking to me...


I'm sure things will get better, give it time . It is hard when they don't understand. I was really upset the other night and felt no one else understood. Granted, Will nor my Mom want any of them to suffer but they don't care about them the way I do and of course they don't understand.


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 6, 2008)

What ticks me off is that I have no intention of keeping any of them AND he won't even see them as I will have them in a separate room away from him and his mil as I know they are irritated with this. I mean seriously, why complain? It's not him who'll have to look after them or anything, the only thing is that he knows they'll be here. that's it :?:grumpy:

Plus, he works from home and I'm home all day, so this is going to be a loooooooong day. Just wait til the doorbell rings... Gosh sometimes... :X


----------



## LadyOnslaught (Nov 6, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> What ticks me off is that I have no intention of keeping any of them AND he won't even see them as I will have them in a separate room away from him and his mil as I know they are irritated with this. I mean seriously, why complain? It's not him who'll have to look after them or anything, the only thing is that he knows they'll be here. that's it :?:grumpy:
> 
> Plus, he works from home and I'm home all day, so this is going to be a loooooooong day. Just wait til the doorbell rings... Gosh sometimes... :X


:hug:. That stinks you're both home today. That is weird that he's so insistent that you don't foster them since he won't even see them. That doesn't seem fair at all.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*LadyOnslaught wrote: *


> Will has games and such but I don't have friends or a hobby.


Wow, that sentence might as well have come from my mouth. lol


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Sorry, I just thought this was fitting
> 
> I guess Mario is a cat... IRONY!



:inlove:


----------



## LadyOnslaught (Nov 6, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *LadyOnslaught wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Will has games and such but I don't have friends or a hobby.
> ...


It's not much fun is it? I had to go to the dotor recently and Will went with me. The doctor was asking me questions (this is the first time I had seen him) and he asked about friends. I told him I didn't have any. Just what I wanted to say. :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

I've slowly become anti-social because my old friends were jerks. I talk to one friend from high school every once in awhile... My other "friends" are my parent's age and are my roommate's parents 

I just don't like people... Bleh...

Hooray, Anti-Socials! h34r2


----------



## LadyOnslaught (Nov 6, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I've slowly become anti-social because my old friends were jerks. I talk to one friend from high school every once in awhile... My other "friends" are my parent's age and are my roommate's parents
> 
> I just don't like people... Bleh...
> 
> Hooray, Anti-Socials! h34r2


I've never really had friends. The one friend I had I probably kinda ruined the relationship but I guess it's my social skills. It's to the point where I don't want friends as I don't want to get hurt. My sister-in-law said she wanted to get to know me by spending some evenings at our apartment and I wasn't thrilled. She's very nice but I'm just afraid friendships won't work out. I like being myself and don't like people either.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 6, 2008)

You're doing such a good thing! If Mario wants to be a grump-pot because you have a good heart, then let him steam. You're a good person, and shouldn't have any other feeling, except pride in your loving work.

Besides, it's okay, you're not the only one. Curtis was sore at me after I arranged for the three rescued buns to be picked up, and when I took in eight kittens last spring. He seemed a little upset, but knows that we're doing a helpful thing. He must love me, as he lets me track animals all over the house. Of course, he's nearly the little boy that would bring a bengle tiger home and say "Apple-Baby-Snuggle Bunny- Cuddlie Bear-Beb, can we keep 'em?



:grumpy: Yeah those are all his pet names for me....... what of it :grumpy:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 6, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *LadyOnslaught wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Will has games and such but I don't have friends or a hobby.
> ...



Ditto :?!

I had friends 3 years ago who I had known for years. I moved to Arizona from New York 3 years ago and just never really connected with anyone out here. I have Ryan, who I consider my best friend. Ryan has his friends are we all hang out...but they really aren't MY friends.

Having friends in real life complicates things. I'm fine living my boring anti-social life....sometimes. I do wish, though, that I had a really good friend my age here that cared very deeply about animals, like I do....that would be awesome....but they are rare!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I think we've both calmed some. The kittens are still coming so I guess I'll have to wait and see how he truly reacts once they're here. Lol. I just don't see why us having them here is a big deal if it means saving 3 lives... Ah well... If I weren't so scared, I think I'd study as a vet. But that means so many years of study, I'm scared I wouldn't finish or something. ooooooooooooooooooh well!

As for bein anti-social, I totally dislike people as well. I guess that makes the animals that much more appealing. I feel like I'm doing something good, and it makes me feel better about myself. I don't see how a good thing can be such a bad thing


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 6, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *LadyOnslaught wrote: *
> ...




*hugs* You have me Amy. Even if it is just the phone. An if we get our wish you guys will land on this coast. I keep telling myself not to make plans yet.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 6, 2008)

So how do you guys think it will go over when I tell Rob I want to foster after the new year.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So how do you guys think it will go over when I tell Rob I want to foster after the new year.


:rip:

... just a thought ...


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 6, 2008)

Ohh, I know, Alicia. I am just soooo hoping we get put near you guys. It will be one of the happiest days of my life . It will be a tough move, but it will all be worth it!

Now, I will cry if we end up in the middle of a nowhere state....or California . I'm an east coaster, darn it :grumpy:.

:biggrin2:



Sophia.....update, pleaaaaase :stikpoke!


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2008)

i don't have any friends either. i feel like such a loser when my psychatrist asks me about my friends, and why i hate school. *sigh*


----------



## tinymonster (Nov 7, 2008)

This is a bit off topic but for those of you are say you have no friends and feel lonely, have you considered volunteering at a shelter? You would meet lots of people with the same interests and passions as you.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 7, 2008)

*tinymonster wrote: *


> This is a bit off topic but for those of you are say you have no friends and feel lonely, have you considered volunteering at a shelter? You would meet lots of people with the same interests and passions as you.


I can't . I would come home with a dog, cat, rabbit....every other day. The only shelter I could work for was a no-kill, and there are none in my area. We have rescues, but the foster parents and volunteers are waaaay older than I am.


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 7, 2008)

I know my husband, and he will say no and be mad at first, then he will get over it. I brought home a kitten once while he was out of town, and when he first walked in and saw her he said "take it back." Now that is "his cat." 

I told him I was going to adopt a mate for Floppy from the shelter and he said "okay maybe someday" I ran out and did it the next day using the "you said I could" excuse... He was okay with it. 

I personally could not volunteer at a shelter. I can't even drive past the local shelter without crying. I would bring them all home.


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

*tinymonster wrote: *


> This is a bit off topic but for those of you are say you have no friends and feel lonely, have you considered volunteering at a shelter? You would meet lots of people with the same interests and passions as you.



I personally can't as I end up in the hospital afterwards. Lol. But it's a good idea. Actually, I think pet therapy would have been something I would have loved to do. Probably in an old folks home, youth centre or something. I think the people who feel lonely can best understand that.

You know, sometimes we feel like losers because we don't have so many friends and all. Recently, I came to the realization that if there weren't people like us, lots of animals would be homeless, and many people wouldn't benefit from true friendships as those friend I do have, I am very loyal to. I guess we should just stop seeing it as a bad thing. For our benefit. (oh and that's not saying you have to be like this to be best with pets - sorry for wording it weird)

Anyway, I got the kittens yesterday and they are cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! :inlove: I have work to do with them but they are eating and drinking well and also using the litterbox perfectly. Emotionally, it'll be a longer road but progress is being made quickly so hopefully they'll be ok soon. I'll have pics for y'all laters


----------



## LadyOnslaught (Nov 7, 2008)

*tinymonster wrote: *


> This is a bit off topic but for those of you are say you have no friends and feel lonely, have you considered volunteering at a shelter? You would meet lots of people with the same interests and passions as you.


I tried. This is a small area and basically you have the local animal shelter (open from like 10:00 to 4:00 Monday thru Friday and then Saturday, I work Monday thru Friday). There is a local rescue group that rescues dogs and cats. Will and I tried but they are very unorganized. They will e-mail you at the last minute needing help and it drives me crazy. We tried to help once and were treated very rudely by a long standing volunteer. It seemed if we wanted to work at the farm, they wanted us at an event and vice versa. It was too much hassle.


----------



## Cove (Nov 7, 2008)

My boyfriend is the same way. 

His mother is VP of the humane society here and a big time lover of cats. (http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=7895&l=8c450&id=687011688

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=21792&l=86663&id=687011688

only a few of her cats!) Most of the cats she ends up keeping are ferals that would have been put back outside or euthed or cats that have some behavior issues that nobody would want to deal with. So you'd think he'd be OK with me fostering and having more then two animals. Not so, living in a housefull of cats where the cats came first has soured him. And he assumes because I foster cats that I'll end up being just like his mother and soon the house will be full of cats and he'll be at the end of the totem pole.

I know no longer even ask if he'll mind this or that. I know his answer, and frankly don't care for it seeing as I moved to this city for him because he didn't want to move out of the GTA. I have no friends here (just some people I know through the humane society) this makes me happy so he can deal with it. He always gives me the silent treatment for a bit and then is fine. So hopefully yours will come around too or at least tolerate it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 7, 2008)

I really don't think I every asked. I just showed up home with a couple of foster buns one day. He is so used to it now, when one gets adopted his only question is "when is the next one arriving?" He really loves the fosters though. Virgil is penned in his home office and I always hear my hubby talking to him.


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

Hehe too cute.

I think our motherly (not a mother but am a woman)instincts kick and we just see them as innocent creatures who need that love. I guess that is why the men (in general) have a hard time understanding? I have no kids yet and though I adore kids, now is just not possible and this is where I put my attention and time. I guess that's why I get upset. And yes, me too, I should be leaving my coutry to be with him and it is definitely something I want to keep doing. He did however say that he'd be willing to help (by giving me his blessing lol)as long as we have more space. I guess he just doesn't like having animals in the house much... 

It's especially hard for me because I grew up in a family that always brought home animals. I never had to ask when it was a special situation and most of the time my father was the one bringing them home. I guess it's just not something I was expecting to have to deal with :?Lol


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh man, do I ever hear what you guys are saying. Roy (my DH) used to get mad at me for taking in more rabbits, but I think now it's gotten to where he has seen the awful condition thatalot of them are in when they come to me, and he understands a little better how much they really need help. There have been so many times that I will go pick up a rabbit, bring it home and take it in the back room to examin it, and come back in crying because of what I found. LIke Toby...I really didn't think he was going to make it, he refused to touch ANY kind of food at all for 12 days. I kept him going with pellet/Pedialyte slurry in a syringe. Every morning I would walk into his room afraid to look into his cage.

I am the same way about people, too, I really only have one friend and I hardly ever get to see her because of our conflicting schedules. She is an animal nut like me, LOL. And like undergunfire said, I would be afraid to try and volunteer at a shelter! I think Roy would put his foot down about that one anyway, he knows me too well to think I wouldn't be bringing home every critter that got sent to the back room. Every time I go somewhere there is an animal that someone is trying to give away or something, (assuming I manage to not bring it home!) I will call him and say, "You're lucky you have such agood wife." And he will say, "What was it this time?"


----------

